# How long should the Princess be left alone?



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

With the holidays right around the corner, the pulling & tugging for our time has started. rayer: We are very blessed that I am able to stay home with our sweet Lady Bella (now 4 months old) and her big brother Lucky (15 years old and such a trooper but has developing Dementia. Lucky's dog castle is the attached garage - a.c./heat and very comfy - he's never been an indoor baby). 

Lucky has always been a loner, but Bella is used to being snuggly and with me all the time. The longest I've ever crated her during the day is about 2 hours. She is crated and bedtime for about 5 hours.

So, I guess my question is how long is it reasonable to expect Lady Bella to be left alone in her crate during the day? I would like to volunteer again this year for our area Christmas Mother Program, I'm just not sure how long I should be leaving her in her crate. I haven't started leaving her in the enclosed kitchen area (the space seems big and lonely for her), but I could do that if that's something I should consider. 

Your suggestions are VERY MUCH appreciated. ~♥~


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Summergirl73 said:


> With the holidays right around the corner, the pulling & tugging for our time has started. rayer: We are very blessed that I am able to stay home with our sweet Lady Bella (now 4 months old) and her big brother Lucky (15 years old and such a trooper but has developing Dementia. Lucky's dog castle is the attached garage - a.c./heat and very comfy - he's never been an indoor baby).
> 
> Lucky has always been a loner, but Bella is used to being snuggly and with me all the time. The longest I've ever crated her during the day is about 2 hours. She is crated and bedtime for about 5 hours.
> 
> ...


Hi dear Bridget, it is so ironic that you mentioned about your dear sweet Lucky, as it only has been recently, that I heard the term "outside dog". Please don't think I am judging at all, and I know that was not your question, but I was so confused and I admit saddened that there is such a thing as an outside dog. It's just that I never knew that exsisted, and I guess I still don't understand it. But it is so ironic that you mentioned that.
And bless your sweet baby, oh how I love seniors. 

Okay to your question, I probably am zero help, as I don't crate my babies. Ana has an x-pen, she is now 7 months. So most of the day, if not all of the day, she is out of her x-pen and with the whole family. Some nights, she sleeps with me, and other nights I do put her in her x-pen, this is so she still enjoys it, as I am thinking about her upcoming spay, and that is where she will do her recovering, I also have a bassinet, that she can also use for recovering.

When we do go to my MIL's and if we don't bring Ana, I will put her in her x-pen, she is pad trained, so I am not so sure if your baby is pad trained or not.

I know, I am so sorry, I am not any help. But I am sure there are others that will pop on who do crate their babies, and they can give you a better idea of what is an okay amount of time.

How long do you expect to be away, when your baby is crated.

Again, please don't think I am being judemental at all, about your outside dog, I just never realized that such a thing exsisted, so please forgive me, for mentioning that. It's just that I don't understand.

I know others will come and help you with your questions.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Sorry Bridgette I am no help either I dont crate Bailey. Usually during the holidays my family members know if they invite me that they are also invitng my Bailey girl they love her to so it's no big deal. Hopefully someone on this forum can help you


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

allheart said:


> Hi dear Bridget, it is so ironic that you mentioned about your dear sweet Lucky, as it only has been recently, that I heard the term "outside dog". Please don't think I am judging at all, and I know that was not your question, but I was so confused and I admit saddened that there is such a thing as an outside dog. It's just that I never knew that exsisted, and I guess I still don't understand it. But it is so ironic that you mentioned that.
> And bless your sweet baby, oh how I love seniors.
> 
> Okay to your question, I probably am zero help, as I don't crate my babies. Ana has an x-pen, she is now 7 months. So most of the day, if not all of the day, she is out of her x-pen and with the whole family. Some nights, she sleeps with me, and other nights I do put her in her x-pen, this is so she still enjoys it, as I am thinking about her upcoming spay, and that is where she will do her recovering, I also have a bassinet, that she can also use for recovering.
> ...


Oh my goodness, I just saw a picture of dear Lucky :wub: Oh he is a heart melter for sure.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I believe I've read on sm that any longer than 4 hours in a crate during the day without a break is too long. They need a break to pee etc. I used to come home lunchtimes, whether Jodi was in a crate or later in the kitchen that was gated since I was trying to train him to go outside. And when he was older I did notice he didn't need a break that often and could hold it all day.
I think too that it was said that they can wait/hold an hour for every month of age, eg. 4 hours at 4 months old. The length of time being longer at night when metabolizm slows down.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

A good rule of thumb for pups is that they can hold it when left alone for their age in months plus 1. So a 4 month old pup could go for 5 hours. For a mature dog (6+) months, 6-8 hours is the max.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

allheart said:


> Hi dear Bridget, it is so ironic that you mentioned about your dear sweet Lucky, as it only has been recently, that I heard the term "outside dog". Please don't think I am judging at all, and I know that was not your question, but I was so confused and I admit saddened that there is such a thing as an outside dog. It's just that I never knew that exsisted, and I guess I still don't understand it. But it is so ironic that you mentioned that. .


No worries and I don't feel that you have judge me at all. I'm happy to explain. We were not blessed with skin children, but we have been blessed with fur babies  and we truly love them so much. Lucky has always loved to be outdoors and becomes stir crazy when I try to bring him inside the house (even for just a bit). I think the Dementia is playing a role in that these days too. We give him LOTS of love and spoiling and walks outside as much as we feel he can handle.

The garage is the perfect kingdom for Lucky, since it is attached and temperature controlled and has carpeting (we also have a table & chairs out their and sometimes we put a t.v. out there and my hubby hangs out with him like that too). We keep the door open to the garage from the kitchen/mud room - so he can see and sense us all the time (his hearing is pretty much gone and his vision is following quickly). We also open the exterior door and put up a gate (weather permitting) . Though Lucky cannot venture about a lot (since his legs are starting to fail him), he enjoys being able to still see outside and feel the fresh air. He is becoming incontinent and we may soon have to try diapers for him. The carpeting in "his castle" is able to be cut & tossed if it becomes soiled, so that's a plus. We originally removed the carpeting, but found he needs it to help him grip to stand up  . Bless his sweet heart, his age is really starting to slow him down a bit.

Anyway, I guess "outside" dog isn't really the word for Lucky's living situation. I know lots of dogs who unfortunately soley live truly "outside" (some in pens (like hunting dogs or whatever, some in a yard with a dog box etc)...and that's not really how Lucky lives. Hope this brings some clarity  .


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Summergirl73 said:


> No worries and I don't feel that you have judge me at all. I'm happy to explain. We were not blessed with skin children, but we have been blessed with fur babies  and we truly love them so much. Lucky has always loved to be outdoors and becomes stir crazy when I try to bring him inside the house (even for just a bit). I think the Dementia is playing a role in that these days too. We give him LOTS of love and spoiling and walks outside as much as we feel he can handle.
> 
> The garage is the perfect kingdom for Lucky, since it is attached and temperature controlled and has carpeting (we also have a table & chairs out their and sometimes we put a t.v. out there and my hubby hangs out with him like that too). We keep the door open to the garage from the kitchen/mud room - so he can see and sense us all the time (his hearing is pretty much gone and his vision is following quickly). We also open the exterior door and put up a gate (weather permitting) . Though Lucky cannot venture about a lot (since his legs are starting to fail him), he enjoys being able to still see outside and feel the fresh air. He is becoming incontinent and we may soon have to try diapers for him. The carpeting in "his castle" is able to be cut & tossed if it becomes soiled, so that's a plus. We originally removed the carpeting, but found he needs it to help him grip to stand up  . Bless his sweet heart, his age is really starting to slow him down a bit.
> 
> Anyway, I guess "outside" dog isn't really the word for Lucky's living situation. I know lots of dogs who unfortunately soley live truly "outside" (some in pens (like hunting dogs or whatever, some in a yard with a dog box etc)...and that's not really how Lucky lives. Hope this brings some clarity  .


 
Oh sweetheart, thank you so much. Oh no, I would not call Lucky an outside dog at all. Oh heavens no. Bless his heart, he has his own kingdom. And I saw his pic my gosh is he so cute. Thank you so much for expalaining and being so kind about it. I truly mean that.

The first time I heard the term, was I think just a few weeks ago, and this baby is truly and outside dog. No shelter or anything  I won't even go fully into it, since your main question was about the lenght of time in a crate, I am so sorry to have sidetracked. 

No way does your dear Lucky fit into that category. Oh you are so sweet for explaing and truly being so kind about it. THANK YOU. You really are so sweet.

Your babies are adorable.

Thank you from my heart for understanding. You truly are so sweet.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks so much for the great info you all. I'm thinking 4 - 4.5 hours crated is all she's able to handle right now. I decided to test her out a bit and I went shopping. She handled it like a champ and was ready to play when I returned about 3 hours later . :chili: 
My husband is encouraging me to introduce her to staying in the kitchen on her own. I'm reluctant, but I guess he is right. I'm not comfortable with leaving her with a potty pad at this point, as left unattended she will try to shred it and I'm afraid she'll ingest some of it. At least in the kitchen if there is a potty situation, then it's not on the carpet :thumbsup: . She is doing really, really well with pottying outside, and I don't want any major set backs in that area. I think I'll start by putting her in there some by herself, even when I'm at home doing stuff, just so she gets the feel of it.

I think I will let the Christmas Mother Program know that I am available for about 4 hours per day (it lasts only 3 days). This is a charity that I support and I really want to continue in those efforts.

Thanks again you all. I think we are on the right track to raising quite the wonderful little lady ~♥~.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

allheart said:


> The first time I heard the term, was I think just a few weeks ago, and this baby is truly and outside dog. No shelter or anything


Oh that type of situation just burns me up! No shelter and even during bad weather? I'd be on the horn reporting them to every authority I could think of. That poor baby! Ok, now I'm breathing again...sorry.

BTW, to change tracks on you ~ I've been meaning to tell you how much I love the picture of your fluffs. I'm on the hunt for a Diva Chair for Miss Bella for Christmas. I can't wait to have it under the tree on Christmas morning. Shhhh....don't tell her . Lucky doesn't care about toys or blankets, but if I give him some Pizza Crust he acts like he just hit the lottery lol.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Summergirl73 said:


> Oh that type of situation just burns me up! No shelter and even during bad weather? I'd be on the horn reporting them to every authority I could think of. That poor baby! Ok, now I'm breathing again...sorry.
> 
> BTW, to change tracks on you ~ I've been meaning to tell you how much I love the picture of your fluffs. I'm on the hunt for a Diva Chair for Miss Bella for Christmas. I can't wait to have it under the tree on Christmas morning. Shhhh....don't tell her . Lucky doesn't care about toys or blankets, but if I give him some Pizza Crust he acts like he just hit the lottery lol.


 
Bless you heart. Yes, that was my reaction and hubbies as well. Someday I will tell you about it. But don't want to sidetrack your thread. Anyway, I promise not to tell Miss Bella, but If you can't find the Diva chairs for dogs, try them for children  Huge hugs to you and THANK YOU. Much love.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Summergirl73 said:


> Thanks so much for the great info you all. I'm thinking 4 - 4.5 hours crated is all she's able to handle right now. I decided to test her out a bit and I went shopping. She handled it like a champ and was ready to play when I returned about 3 hours later . :chili:
> My husband is encouraging me to introduce her to staying in the kitchen on her own. I'm reluctant, but I guess he is right. *I'm not comfortable with leaving her with a potty pad at this point, as left unattended she will try to shred it and I'm afraid she'll ingest some of it.* At least in the kitchen if there is a potty situation, then it's not on the carpet :thumbsup: . She is doing really, really well with pottying outside, and I don't want any major set backs in that area. I think I'll start by putting her in there some by herself, even when I'm at home doing stuff, just so she gets the feel of it.
> 
> I think I will let the Christmas Mother Program know that I am available for about 4 hours per day (it lasts only 3 days). This is a charity that I support and I really want to continue in those efforts.
> ...


I agree with you about disposable potty pads, how some pups might try to ingest them. You can buy washable potty pads or buy an indoor potty.
That is what I did, the first time I saw Paris attempt to shred and chew a disposable.
I have Pooch Pads for Tucker, they are fabric. I have a half dozen that I wash in baby soap regularly.
And I have an indoor dog potty system, Ugodog as well, which Paris & Coco use.
Here, it's way below freezing in Winter, so I am well versed on indoor potty systems.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Great suggestions Jill. I may very well explore other potty options. When we first got Bella I gave her a million mixed messages, and I think I confused her with all the different potty options. Rookie mistake I guess. Now she goes outside in the yard and on a very rare occassion (bad weather) , I will put a puppy pad on the covered porch for her to use (so she's still getting the "outside potty" message. I have been considering the Ugodog system. I'm glad to hear that you've been pleased with it.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

They make holders for pads to prevent shredding:

Premium Pad Training Tray - New Puppy Center - Dog - PetSmart

Have you considered an X-pen? They are a good in between alternative to a crate and a entire room.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

We have a the tray to hold the pad in place, but the little Diva still pulls at the middle and works her way around (if given the chance). She has quite the appetite for pee pads lol.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Summergirl73 said:


> We have a the tray to hold the pad in place, but the little Diva still pulls at the middle and works her way around (if given the chance). She has quite the appetite for pee pads lol.


Bailey does the same thing! He was worse with the older because it makes the pads tight so they are more fun to tug at! He leaves them alone if I just lay them down without the holder.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Ladysmom said:


> Have you considered an X-pen? They are a good in between alternative to a crate and a entire room.


I've been thinking about purchasing an x-pen. Seems like an excellent alternative. Do you have a favorite one that I should consider?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Summergirl73 said:


> I've been thinking about purchasing an x-pen. Seems like an excellent alternative. Do you have a favorite one that I should consider?


 
Hi Bridget, this is the x pen that I have used and I love it. It's an Iris x-pen, you can have your choice of 4 pannels or 8 pannels. I got it from Amazon.com.

Amazon.com: Iris CI-604 Indoor/Outdoor Plastic Pet Pen, 4 Panels: Pet Supplies


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Canada said:


> I agree with you about disposable potty pads, how some pups might try to ingest them. You can buy washable potty pads or buy an indoor potty.
> That is what I did, the first time I saw Paris attempt to shred and chew a disposable.
> I have Pooch Pads for Tucker, they are fabric. I have a half dozen that I wash in baby soap regularly.
> And I have an indoor dog potty system, Ugodog as well, which Paris & Coco use.
> Here, it's way below freezing in Winter, so I am well versed on indoor potty systems.


Oh I completely agree Jill about the washable puppy pads. They have been a godsend. For some reason the kids are just attracted to them to do their potty. With my past babies, I did use the paper ones :blink: and I woul see them flying past me, with the pad, weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. But as Marj, said they do have holders now. I have never tried them. But sounds like a good idea as well.



Summergirl73 said:


> Great suggestions Jill. I may very well explore other potty options. When we first got Bella I gave her a million mixed messages, and I think I confused her with all the different potty options. Rookie mistake I guess. Now she goes outside in the yard and on a very rare occassion (bad weather) , I will put a puppy pad on the covered porch for her to use (so she's still getting the "outside potty" message. I have been considering the Ugodog system. I'm glad to hear that you've been pleased with it.


Bridget, if you do choose to go with the washable puppy pads, this is where I get mine, I used them for Mia and Leo and now Ana. I have had a wonderful experience with them. And when I do take my babies outside, I guess it's just instinct that they also go potty outside.

Here is where I get my washable pads Washable Puppy Training & Whelping Pads and Pet Supplies - PersonallyPaws

I hope this helps. :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Another pen to consider is a Seabreeze pen:

SeaBreeze Petite Pens - A lightweight solution to heavy exercise pens

I also love my soft pen.

http://www.amazon.com/Best-Pet-Folding-Play-Pen/dp/B002ABKBU6/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1320501467&sr=8-8


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

We are able to leave Hunter for a max of 5 hours before he will need to go.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

What breed is Lucky? He is so adorable!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Summergirl73 said:


> We have a the tray to hold the pad in place, but the little Diva still pulls at the middle and works her way around (if given the chance). She has quite the appetite for pee pads lol.


Hi Bridget! Welcome to SM!

When Snowball was a puppy ... he too, used to try and shred the pads! The miracle cure for that was spraying just a little Bitter Apple spray on the pads! That solved the problem like magic. And, the spay did not affect his use of the potty pad. I just thought you might want to give it a try.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

zooeysmom said:


> What breed is Lucky? He is so adorable!


Hi, sorry about the delay in responding ....it's been crazy around here!:smstarz: Lucky is a mixed breed. Or as a friend called it ~ "a sooner" he sooner be this than that lol. His fur is soft, but his face is fuzzy ~ the vet thinks Terrier and something. I think there could be some Aussie in him.

As I mentioned earlier, I had just lost a pregnancy and was in hormone overdrive. I went to a local grocery store and there sat a family with a box of puppies they were trying to give away. I picked him up and he snuggled to my heart....I was done. I literally took him to the pet supply store (a few doors down) and put him on the counter. I asked the clerk to help me get everything I need for him. The clerk looked a little stunned by my request lol. It is so weird to think it was 15 years ago that he came in to our lives. I love this boy so much. He is truly the kindest most gentle pet I have ever known. He has stolen my heart forever.:wub:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Hi Bridget! Welcome to SM!
> 
> When Snowball was a puppy ... he too, used to try and shred the pads! The miracle cure for that was spraying just a little Bitter Apple spray on the pads! That solved the problem like magic. And, the spay did not affect his use of the potty pad. I just thought you might want to give it a try.


 
I may very well give that a try. I really think having an indoor potty option that she has access to, is going to be essential for this little one. If I miss one single second of a "I gotta go" ~ she'll go on our carpet (sadly almost the entire house is carpet). I want her to have more freedom in our home and the ability to be left alone (on occassion). I'm going to explore the Ugo Dog potty system too. Cross your fingers and thanks for the great tip!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Canada said:


> And I have an indoor dog potty system, Ugodog as well, which Paris & Coco use.
> Here, it's way below freezing in Winter, so I am well versed on indoor potty systems.


I am REALLY leaning toward the Ugo Dog system. Doing lots of research and hoping to make a decision today. I really think Bella is a good candidate for an indoor potty option. There are times when she needs to be left alone and I want her to have the freedom to take care of business when she needs to. It gets quite cold here in Virginia and we get our fair share of ice and snow (lately tons of rain too). During funky weather, it would be such a blessing to have the ability to let her go indoors. I also like that the Ugo Dog wouldn't feel like carpet under her feet....I wonder if that helps keep the confusion of where to go to a minimum? 

If you have any tips or tricks for successful UgoDog training... I'm all ears  . Thanks SO VERY much.:ThankYou:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Hi Bridget! Welcome to SM!
> 
> When Snowball was a puppy ... he too, used to try and shred the pads! The miracle cure for that was spraying just a little Bitter Apple spray on the pads! That solved the problem like magic. And, the spay did not affect his use of the potty pad. I just thought you might want to give it a try.


Oh, geez! I meant spray ... NOT spay!:w00t: Don't get me started on our edit timeframe ...


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Oh, geez! I meant spray ... NOT spay!:w00t: Don't get me started on our edit timeframe ...


 
:HistericalSmiley:LOL!!! BTW, I'm in Virginia too (in Midlothian outside of Richmond). Where are you in VA?


----------

